# engine noise



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

hi. I drive a 1987 nissan pulsar with the ca16de engine. if anyone else has this, they know that the engine is rather loud and has bad resonance. Recently, I insulated most of the car with some matting that is aluminum on either side, and has 2 layers of bubble wrap in the middle. This has cut down the road noise I experience very considerably, however the engine is still quite loud. What I want to know is, where would I insulate the car to cut down the engine noise? I mean, obviously the firewall, but i'm not sure how to get in there? I would like to get into the dash and put insulation against the firewall in there, but I have no idea how, and that is my question. How would I get in there? There doesn't seem to be much for screws and the such, and I wonder if there is even a way to get in there at all. Anyway, thanks for the help!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

sorry I can't help you in getting to the firewall, but you could try matting the floor or parts of the engine bay.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

would it be too hot to mat the engine bay? that's why i didnt do it, but i wasnt really sure


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

that just depends on the mat you are using
some can go to high temps like that but many can't


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

allright, thanks. i'll check it out. I found the mat in my garage, but i know where they sell it and i'll check it out.


----------

